

An interview with Scala's creator Martin Odersky - danh
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/315254/-z_programming_languages_scala?fp=4194304&fpid=1

======
gaius
I'd be very interested in a real-world comparison of Scala and OCaml, another
language in the FP/OO crossover space. Obviously with Scala you get the JVM
and its libraries, but then again OCaml-derived F# gives you the CLR and its
libraries...

